# Which puppy would you choose



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

So we are getting our puppy next week from the breeder... we have first (boy) choice after the breeder (she was going to keep 1 girl and 1 boy from the litter herself to train/show). I’ve been to visit the puppies twice, and on my last visit, when they were 6 weeks old, I told the breeder that my choice was the “purple” puppy and my 2nd choice would be the “blue” puppy. A few days ago she told she had decided to keep the purple for herself, so we would be getting the blue pup. She’s now just messaged, very sadly one of her older dogs has been ill the last few days, was eventually euthanised yesterday. She’s going to have very high vet bills, so won’t be keeping a boy puppy after all. So if we want we can have the purple puppy after all. My main criteria to the breeder was that I need a dog that will be right for my family (2 young kids). She thinks either the blue or purple will be great for me. I’m going to be picking up the puppy Thursday and will be making the final decision then... but now just on the looks (they are both very very cute!!) I’d be really interested in what everyone’s choice would be (obviously my final decision will come down to how the puppy interacts with me and my husband on Thursday)... but I’m just interested in what people look for when choosing a puppy (the looks, not the personality). First picture: left is blue puppy, right is purple puppy (at 6 weeks old). I have a pic of purple puppy now but since I don’t have one of the blue puppy- I won’t post it, so as not to give unfair advantage haha


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Personally, I would never pick a puppy just on looks. Personality and attitude would be much more important to me. So I have no input for you. 

I would ask the breeder as many questions as I could come up with about which pup would be better for my family. Also, if possible, I would take the children with me to see how the puppies react to them.

I hope the one you pick is perfect for you.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m definitely not picking the puppy on looks! As I said - we are going to make final decision on Thursday after another dose of puppy interaction with them. I’m just curious on what people look for when it does come to the looks... obviously I will be making decision on personality.
Unfortunately, I can’t bring my kids. It’s a long drive... but I’ve seen them interact with the breeders grandkids hence why it was narrowed down to the blue and purple initially.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Confidence, nerves, drive, energy, and desire for human interaction. I want a pup that isn’t scared of the world and shows curiosity. Ideally, the puppy will be unaffected by new experiences. They won’t breakdown and run away the first time they walk on a slippery surface for example. They don’t run and hide from loud noises. Ideally they would completely ignore if they were doing something else like playing tug, or they would show interest in it if they weren’t preoccupied. I also want a dog that loves to interact and play with people. I don’t want to see his caretaker have to beg for his attention. He doesn’t have to be that way with everyone. As far as energy and drive, I want him to have enough to excel at whatever I’m buying him for without being over the top. As an example, my youngest dog was described as high pack, high food drive, no stress from new sounds or surfaces. Good prey drive chases and bites, but then comes back for attention. All about his handler.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If the breeder feels like either of the two puppies will work for your family, just sit with them again and listen to your gut. You’ll most likely be drawn to one over the other. 

I show, so I probably look for different things (non-temperament) than someone wanting a pet. Dark pigment, dark eyes, movement.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> If the breeder feels like either of the two puppies will work for your family, just sit with them again and listen to your gut. You’ll most likely be drawn to one over the other.


I was drawn to the purple one first (the pup on the right). I found him social, he wasn’t afraid, wanted to be with me - I liked how he interacted with the grandkids of the breeder. The blue pup was just as good though. Both pups stayed with me constantly on both my visits. Ultimately, the look of the purple is what swayed me (I liked the darker face). But both are gorgeous dogs!! Both had great temperaments! ... purple was my 1st choice but because breeder wanted him originally, I made blue my choice (but again, he’s just as good, so he’s no “consolation prize”). I don’t plan on showing the dogs (I won’t say never but I’ve never done it, and don’t think I’ll find the time/dedication with 2 kids/family/house). I do want to do canicross - so I’ll be doing a lot of obedience training with the dog before he’s capable of starting canicross training (it’s quite intensive so he needs to be at least 18 months!). But again, both dogs will be good candidates for that. Both were good with kids. It’s definitely going to be how my husband and I feel, and how the pups are with us on Thursday for us to make the decision. But it’s nice to hear what other people are looking for, so we can take all factors into consideration.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Probably purple since you were drawn to him. Also since the breeder wanted to keep him. Our first GSD puppy was supposed to be an 8 week old male. We went to pick him up, and found the breeder would not sell him to us. She claimed she wanted to keep him herself and just decided after she met us. Instead, she showed us a 12 week old female who she had started training as her own dog. The dog was perfect for young children. Afterwards, talking to people who knew her well, I realized that the male was too much dog for our situation and the female was just right. We were very fortunate the breeder was generous enough to make that decision for us. We also got a housebroken, partially trained and socialized dog. She did more with that puppy between 8-12 weeks than I ever could have. The point I am making with this story is that breeders who are tuned into their dogs tell you in different ways what you need to know.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Probably purple since you were drawn to him. Also since the breeder wanted to keep him. Our first GSD puppy was supposed to be an 8 week old male. We went to pick him up, and found the breeder would not sell him to us. She claimed she wanted to keep him herself and just decided after she met us. Instead, she showed us a 12 week old female who she had started training as her own dog. The dog was perfect for young children. Afterwards, talking to people who knew her well, I realized that the male was too much dog for our situation and the female was just right. We were very fortunate the breeder was generous enough to make that decision for us. We also got a housebroken, partially trained and socialized dog. She did more with that puppy between 8-12 weeks than I ever could have. The point I am making with this story is that breeders who are tuned into their dogs tell you in different ways what you need to know.


Thanks for this! I’m definitely taking the breeders thoughts into consideration.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Probably purple since you were drawn to him. Also since the breeder wanted to keep him. Our first GSD puppy was supposed to be an 8 week old male. We went to pick him up, and found the breeder would not sell him to us. She claimed she wanted to keep him herself and just decided after she met us. Instead, she showed us a 12 week old female who she had started training as her own dog. The dog was perfect for young children. Afterwards, talking to people who knew her well, I realized that the male was too much dog for our situation and the female was just right. We were very fortunate the breeder was generous enough to make that decision for us. We also got a housebroken, partially trained and socialized dog. She did more with that puppy between 8-12 weeks than I ever could have. The point I am making with this story is that breeders who are tuned into their dogs tell you in different ways what you need to know.


btw... why did you originally want a male?


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Both.

😉


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

don’t get attached to the dark face, it will get lighter...and he’ll no longer be side by side with his littermate for comparison then.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> Both.
> 
> 😉


Thanks for the help! 😂😂 wish I could take both!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Been there. 

I’ve found GSD’s to be like Pringles, I can’t stop at one.

Again, best of luck with the pup that you choose.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

GSDnewbieNero said:


> btw... why did you originally want a male?


I never had anything but males.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> I never had anything but males.



Same (I’ve only had males and that’s why I want one now) ... but a lot of people said girl dogs were better for families. I’ve not read anywhere really supporting that notion, but people have mentioned it to me. So was just wondering about the fact that your breeder switched you to a female from a male, and if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

With my first dog, I went to the breeder looking for a long coat male, but there was this tiny little girl who really wanted to be my friend. Guess who I took home? 5 years on, I visited a different breeder whom I knew well and a boy leapt across the pen to me. He pushed the other dogs out of the way. I felt an instant connection. The breeder said that he was her favourite but she couldn't keep him because of her older boy who wouldn't tolerate another male in the house, so she was keeping a girl. He's now 7 months and I'm so pleased I went with that first reaction.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Amshru said:


> With my first dog, I went to the breeder looking for a long coat male, but there was this tiny little girl who really wanted to be my friend. Guess who I took home? 5 years on, I visited a different breeder whom I knew well and a boy leapt across the pen to me. He pushed the other dogs out of the way. I felt an instant connection. The breeder said that he was her favourite but she couldn't keep him because of her older boy who wouldn't tolerate another male in the house, so she was keeping a girl. He's now 7 months and I'm so pleased I went with that first reaction.


I’m really so excited... I just want to fast forward to Thursday so I can see them again, and see if I still feel like purple is the right one for us! So excited for this little pup to come home with us 😆


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

GSDnewbieNero said:


> Same (I’ve only had males and that’s why I want one now) ... but a lot of people said girl dogs were better for families. I’ve not read anywhere really supporting that notion, but people have mentioned it to me. So was just wondering about the fact that your breeder switched you to a female from a male, and if that had anything to do with it.


They were Vom Kirschental dogs, strong herding drive and she probably felt the female was better suited with young children. My females have all been sharper dogs than my males, and more independent, but less of a one-person dog. That dog had less human aggression and was very social.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

On our way to pick up the pup. So so so excited!!


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

He’s home! Introducing Nero ... and all puppy tips are welcome! He literally went straight for my shoes as soon as we got home 🙈😂


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good looking pup, congrats. I would have chosen him too, based on the picture with the two pups before you brought him home. Not because of his coloring but based on the way he radiated confidence compared to the other pup (I know that it was just a captured moment) I have bonded best with the dogs I chose with my heart. When I visited Bo's litter (Eng. Shepherds) I knew right away which pup I wanted. The breeder kept me in the dark for a long time until I finally told her that Bo would be the only pup I would consider and no other pup as a second choice. And he is a gem. By the way, only use this toy when interacting with the pup. The fringes can cause intestinal blockages. 
Enjoy your puppy.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Good looking pup, congrats. I would have chosen him too, based on the picture with the two pups before you brought him home. Not because of his coloring but based on the way he radiated confidence compared to the other pup (I know that it was just a captured moment) I have bonded best with the dogs I chose with my heart. When I visited Bo's litter (Eng. Shepherds) I knew right away which pup I wanted. The breeder kept me in the dark for a long time until I finally told her that Bo would be the only pup I would consider and no other pup as a second choice. And he is a gem. By the way, only use this toy when interacting with the pup. The fringes can cause intestinal blockages.
> Enjoy your puppy.


Your comment about the confidence basically hit the nail on the head why we choose him... we had both of them out and blue was scared to come to us, and Nero literally just bounded up to us and licked us half to death 😂 We’re home now and we are totally in love!! He’s an absolute dream. He’s absolutely HUGE though. I know his Sire is a chunky muscled guy but thought I’d have a few weeks of cute little tiny puppy.... well he’s definitely not little or tiny!


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Better pic of his face


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

He's a good looking pup. Remember lost of allowable things to chew, mental stimulation, and lots of play will protect your house. And hands.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

He is beautiful <3


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to suggest that you look at all the stickies in the general puppy forum. You have until about 16 weeks to get your imprinting and socialization work done.

In short, mindful exposure, load the marker, recall, you are the coolest thing on the planet, here is the normal world.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

GSDnewbieNero said:


> I’m just curious on what people look for when it does come to the looks... obviously I will be making decision on personality.


It's not in your best interest to care about coat color without first understanding the paperwork. Any titles on the parents or grandparents? Temperament of parents? Contract from breeder? Hips/elbows pass OFA?
Forget about color. I chose my female because there were only 2. One ran around smelling everything ignoring us. The 2nd was laying down front feet crossed watching the other puppy running around she looked up at us now and then. I ended up with that calm easy going dog that loved everyone. 
If you have children I'm gonna tell you this and NO ONE ever listens to me *get a FEMALE*. They are much more forgiving when your children's friends walk in the door. I've seen many intact/or not males attack friends of the owners children and since the dog bites the breeder would not take him back; he bit her. Don't make that mistake. If you MUST have a male neuter at 2yo. They need the testosterone for bone growth. Make sure HE gets plenty of exercise EVERY DAY I mean a LOT, jogging, biking, running, swimming, throwing balls-don't use a laser light it creates OCD. Also obedience training so when you say SIT or STAY when kids run into the house - he does as told ASAP. This is work. It's not fun. 15-20 mins 3x a day. TRAIN. Find an AKC trainer or someone the breeder respects. And good luck. Ignore color there's too much at stake; like your kids.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Op


K9WolfAlpha said:


> It's not in your best interest to care about coat color without first understanding the paperwork. Any titles on the parents or grandparents? Temperament of parents? Contract from breeder? Hips/elbows pass OFA?
> Forget about color. I chose my female because there were only 2. One ran around smelling everything ignoring us. The 2nd was laying down front feet crossed watching the other puppy running around she looked up at us now and then. I ended up with that calm easy going dog that loved everyone.
> If you have children I'm gonna tell you this and NO ONE ever listens to me *get a FEMALE*. They are much more forgiving when your children's friends walk in the door. I've seen many intact/or not males attack friends of the owners children and since the dog bites the breeder would not take him back; he bit her. Don't make that mistake. If you MUST have a male neuter at 2yo. They need the testosterone for bone growth. Make sure HE gets plenty of exercise EVERY DAY I mean a LOT, jogging, biking, running, swimming, throwing balls-don't use a laser light it creates OCD. Also obedience training so when you say SIT or STAY when kids run into the house - he does as told ASAP. This is work. It's not fun. 15-20 mins 3x a day. TRAIN. Find an AKC trainer or someone the breeder respects. And good luck. Ignore color there's too much at stake; like your kids.


Well we already have him (so hopefully I did my research well enough - if not, I’m doomed 😂😂). He has a great bloodline - and even though most people would have choosen him for his dad, I actually loved his mum (not as many titles however- but I liked her breeding. The breeder has great temper.

His dad is: Kampus Vom Drei Birkinzwinger
His mum is: Vita v. d. Zomerdijkslanden (het father is Willy Vom Kuckucksland)

And although he’s definitely a gorgeous dog (he was breeders pick but unfortunately for her she couldn’t keep him in the end)- he’s a great fit for our family. He’s super confident, doesn’t scare easy (much needed for us!) and he’s calm (obviously puppy clumsiness/zoomies aside). We’ve only had him 5 days but he’s slotted right in.
As a family we are very active- I jog 3/4 times a week, we hike twice a week, we live by the beach - so usually do beach walks in winter at least once a week, and in warmer months 3/4 times a weeks. And I’m planning on doing canicross training with him and obedience training. Unfortunately, all the sport activities we do are very heavy on his joints, so it will have to wait till he’s about 12/18 months. Which trust me- is worse on me than it is on him, since I can’t wait to have him with us doing all these things (beach walks I think he can start within a few months). He’s also been bought with the purpose of protecting the house (there are a lot of burglaries where we live) - so I’m still deciding if putting him through protection training is counter productive if I also want him to be social to house visitors. I’m assuming his natural protective instincts should be enough. 

And in regards to trainer- we have our first training session this Wednesday. She’s comes very highly recommended for German Shepherds - so fingers crossed there’s a good click.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

I went to a protection training class to see what it was about. It was the finish class and the dogs were being tested before the end of classes. 
So there were Rotties, Shepherds, a Pit, I think about 15 dogs. They set up about 4 scenarios. One was an office, dog before desk, owner behind desk, guy walks into the room and leans towards the owner. Dog jumps up and attacks person who entered the room. NO COMMAND. Dog decides. This is in full bite protection clothing.
Next scenario; a vehicle, happened to be a van. Owner behind wheel, dog in back, bad guy sneaks towards van door opens it and is attacked. NO COMMANDS. Dog decides. 
There is so much WRONG with this. Dogs should not be in a position to decide without a command. ANYONE could approach you in an office and get bit. Once a Rottie was turned in to a shelter. Guy took him home. Dog must have felt threatened for whatever reason (I suspect protection trained & not told to shelter) he kills the new owner. FIRST NIGHT. 
Be very careful which club you join and if I was going to do it I would watch a few classes first and ask questions like I did. I decided TOO dangerous for everyone. If you do SCH protection training that is by command and I see nothing wrong with it. Watch a club see what they do and how before committing. A lot of newbie "trainers" are teaching protection training and they are clueless.
That's my advice and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

Anthony Riggs (57) - Killed By A Rottweiler He Adopted Earlier That Day (Madison County, TN) - Daxton’s Friends


According to the Sheriff’s Office, the investigation determined that Anthony Riggs, 57, was killed by his newly adopted Rottweiler. The Jackson Sun | jacksonsun.com November 13, 2015 Click here to read post Facebook commenter and witness Teresa Sanchez wrote: “He wasn’t growling or showing...




www.daxtonsfriends.com


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Honestly unless you NEED a protection dog (you're a high level executive that faces death threats, etc) I would not put a GSD through protective training. They already have an inherent protection drive for their family due to their breed and most need very little encouragement to be protective. Many even need discouragement from being TOO protective; aggression towards strangers, other animals etc can be a very prevalent GSD trait.

I think he will likely be protective of all of you simply by benefit of being part of your family and raised by you. I don't think there is any reason to send him to protection class particularly if you want him to be amicable with strangers.

Don't be discouraged if he isn't flopping into strangers laps and licking their face; it's very much in standard for GSDs to be aloof (not aggressive) with strangers but loving with their family (particularly their one _person_). There are of course exceptions and no rule on any dog breed is a hard and fast absolute. 

But honestly if you just want a loving family pet and one that will be cool with strangers, it's _my personal opinion_ that protection class is going to be counterproductive to what you want. Just having a GSD will be a massive deterrent to most problematic individuals.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

A male GSD who is allowed to give their natural deep bark at a door knock or someone walking around outside is 100% enough of a deterrent for a normal break-in. Dogs have AMAZING hearing more than you even realize. My dog recognizes the sound of my car from a block away and tells my wife I'm almost home


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Here is our boy!! 17 weeks old today and officially a graduate (from puppy class haha)


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Love those ears!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

GSDnewbieNero said:


> He’s home! Introducing Nero ... and all puppy tips are welcome! He literally went straight for my shoes as soon as we got home 🙈😂
> 
> View attachment 561831


Uh-oh! Here's an idea:


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> Uh-oh! Here's an idea:
> 
> View attachment 564249


He got into the hallway yesterday ... RIP new winter coat and 3 pairs of walking boots. From today - the hallway looks exactly like this pic!! No jokes


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What a handsome boy! 

Edit: oh dear!
Well, it comes with the territory. I could give you a long, long list of stuff that's been destroyed by my puppies over the years. Most painful was the wedding Bible that my nephew carried our rings on, the day I got married. 

Do NOT leave leather-covered books where puppies can get to them! It was in a million pieces!


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> What a handsome boy!
> 
> Edit: oh dear!
> Well, it comes with the territory. I could give you a long, long list of stuff that's been destroyed by my puppies over the years. Most painful was the wedding Bible that my nephew carried our rings on, the day I got married.
> ...


I could cry for you!! That’s awful ...

And that’s definitely 1000 x worse than my husbands new slippers he managed to get (we’d put them up but not high enough) and ripped to shreds this morning. They had also just been unwrapped. Husband was not pleased (he had been waiting for these slippers for like a month).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GSDnewbieNero said:


> Here is our boy!! 17 weeks old today and officially a graduate (from puppy class haha)
> View attachment 564247
> View attachment 564248


Gefeliciteeerd met je puppy diploma.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Sunsilver said:


> What a handsome boy!
> 
> Edit: oh dear!
> Well, it comes with the territory. I could give you a long, long list of stuff that's been destroyed by my puppies over the years. Most painful was the wedding Bible that my nephew carried our rings on, the day I got married.
> ...


 Yup - When ours was a pup he chewed the spines of stamp stock books I inherited from a great uncle. They survived WWII but not a puppy. Love Nero’s ears!


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Gefeliciteeerd met je puppy diploma.


Bedankt!! Leuk om nog een Nederlander hier te hebben


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

cagal said:


> Yup - When ours was a pup he chewed the spines of stamp stock books I inherited from a great uncle. They survived WWII but not a puppy. Love Nero’s ears!


His ears are still busy doing the ear dance - every few days they change position! Pic from 1 week ago haha... and before that they were up again and then one was down etc. It’s very cute to see though


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Sunsilver said:


> Uh-oh! Here's an idea:
> 
> View attachment 564249


We have the same problem, all our shoes now removed from head height! He's nearly 9 months but thinks that picking up "our" stuff is really the best fun!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Newbie, he is just SO adorable!!

I was going to say I got lucky with my most recent puppy, but then I remembered the coffee table she destroyed, and the edge of the solid oak stairs that she permanently decorated with her teeth... How soon we forget...  

But if I caught her with something in her mouth she shouldn't have, I just had to call her to me, and she'd let me take it. Of course, I followed that up with treats and praise, and something she WAS allowed to chew on!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

GSDnewbieNero said:


> He got into the hallway yesterday ... RIP new winter coat and 3 pairs of walking boots. From today - the hallway looks exactly like this pic!! No jokes


Not to be too critical, but if a 16 week old puppy has time to chew through a winter coat and 3 pairs of walking boots....it had too much unmonitored time and potentially could have been something much more dangerous to get into.

We have 16 pairs of shoes on a low (two level) shoe rack in our front hall and none have ever been touched since the dog is house proofed before that kind of time freedom was earned. We just went through puppy-dom with out latest (10.5 months) and he chewed nothing until some kindling about 2 weeks ago and that was my fault since he's chews a lot of sticks outside and that was the first he had seen them inside....the last dog (now 6) the only thing he chewed was the edge of a throw rug he was laying on in my sight and immediately corrected.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

GSDnewbieNero said:


> View attachment 564269


Love his very stylish handkerchief


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Not to be too critical, but if a 16 week old puppy has time to chew through a winter coat and 3 pairs of walking boots....it had too much unmonitored time and potentially could have been something much more dangerous to get into.
> 
> We have 16 pairs of shoes on a low (two level) shoe rack in our front hall and none have ever been touched since the dog is house proofed before that kind of time freedom was earned. We just went through puppy-dom with out latest (10.5 months) and he chewed nothing until some kindling about 2 weeks ago and that was my fault since he's chews a lot of sticks outside and that was the first he had seen them inside....the last dog (now 6) the only thing he chewed was the edge of a throw rug he was laying on in my sight and immediately corrected.


He was left in the kitchen which is “puppy proofed” - also where his crate etc is. He’s only crated at night- and is allowed loose (only in the kitchen) during the day. There’s a door (that’s normally closed) in the kitchen that leads to our entrance way where all the coats and shoes are. My 3 year old son went to get something and didn’t close the door properly. I unfortunately didn’t realise he had gone to get something (he was sneaking snacks- so that’s another problem in its own!) - so I didn’t check. He was alone for 40 min - so yes lots of time to get into trouble ahhhh.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happens to all of us. Puppy proofing takes work and persistence.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

All puppies are cute but every time I see that picture, I just go AAWWWWW!!! He is SO handsome, and so photogenic!

More pictures, puhleez?

(I'm not normally like this...really...)


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> All puppies are cute but every time I see that picture, I just go AAWWWWW!!! He is SO handsome, and so photogenic!
> 
> More pictures, puhleez?
> 
> (I'm not normally like this...really...)


Honestly I take pictures of him all day - he’s proving a great little poser. He’s turning into such a good dog, I’m so happy with him. Absolutely love his temperament. Obviously training is no where near “done” (is it ever?) but he’s doing very well.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Giving me his blue steel 😂


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Yesterday was one of those “bad” days. I think he was over tired/stimulated. I really need to figure out how to make sure he gets enough down time. It honestly felt like I had a crazy bad untrained dog. It started off with him digging up my father in laws absolute favourite plant (that he had been cultivating for like 15 years). Honestly, thought I was going to cry for him. And before you ask why was he given free roam - he was leashed but the lead was just long enough for him to reach the flowerbed which I didn’t realise. Then it was him running into my in-laws house and ignoring his name (he’s not allowed in their house - so I’ve been practising him sitting at the doorway but not entering but he’s had twice accidental rewards by going inside - their dog’s food bowl on the ground with food in it ... so it’s proving a long process. Usually I catch him as he is about to go in and I can correct and make him sit but yesterday everytime I blinked he was in faster than I could catch him and then he would make a game of running throughout their house). Before, you ask why he wasn’t leashed - it was everytime I had just unleashed him to get the leash untied from the table or the chair or something. Like a second - which he took full advantage of. Then he was a terror on the lead at the garden center - pulling in every direction - I had no treats with me (I know - huge mistake on my part and unfair to him)... so I literally felt like I had zero control and no way of getting his attention. At home- he was the same - just ignoring simple commands like sit and his name even with treats.

anyway I woke up this morning and decided that it was a new day and I was going to be positive. Just got back from a long 1 hour walk/hike with him where we practised lots of recall and commands- and he did amazing. Feel like I’m back in control and he’s happier and more balanced again.

picture of him yesterday after I told him off for the destruction of my father in laws plant haha.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It sounds like he was bored and looking for things to do.

If you notice him looking around, getting into things that are abnormal, take him out for a quick tug or fetch session. Keep it light. Just a few OB commands with lots of toy rewards.

This does a couple things. It will get that burst of energy out and allow the dog to settle. It also shows the dog to look to you for fun things when it gets in this state of mind, instead of trying to find something in its environment.

Go outside for a quick high energy session, and then back to what you were doing. Make sure you give him a toy when he gets back inside, and then calmly praise when he settles.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

David Winners said:


> It sounds like he was bored and looking for things to do.
> 
> If you notice him looking around, getting into things that are abnormal, take him out for a quick tug or fetch session. Keep it light. Just a few OB commands with lots of toy rewards.
> 
> ...


I would agree with you about the being bored (I was doing a yoga class) but we had just come back from a 45 minute off leash walk/hike and had done some mini training in the morning. I have noticed that when he’s with my in laws dog it’s extremely hard for him to calm down and settle. I try the light OB commands - throwing toys ... and he does all of those things well but as soon as I’m not focused on him again he gets all wound up again with their dog. In this case, to stop him getting hyper with their dog I had leashed him and I just feel like as you said - he got bored and decided to dig up the flowerbed (despite me being 2 metres away). Although, no idea why the garden center 2 hours later was such a SWEARING REM9VED BY MODERATOR show. I’m thinking over tired maybe?

NO SWEARING

THANKS

DAVID WINNERS
MOD TEAM


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The situation is too much for your dog and his level of training. 

The hardware store is spill over from practicing bad behaviors.

1 step forward, 2 steps back.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

David Winners said:


> The situation is too much for your dog and his level of training.
> 
> The hardware store is spill over from practicing bad behaviors.
> 
> 1 step forward, 2 steps back.


Personally I just chalked up yesterday to a bad day. Which can happen. Today was a good day.

What do you mean by situation is too much? As in I was asking too much of him? My in laws live next to me and we are there daily - so the environment and their dog are very well known to him. And he needs to be able to handle that environment - as that’s an extension of our home. Just like at home where he isn’t allowed upstairs - he’s not allowed inside there (which is fine - we are always outside anyway, so it’s not like he’s being asked to be outside while we are all inside). And I do yoga there in the garden weekly and he’s leashed up next to me (I always walk him/exercise him before - in the hope to avoid him having pent up energy - I obviously did a bad job of that yesterday).

But ultimately I don’t think I was asking too much from him (he was fed and exercised beforehand) . This is part of our daily/weekly routine (it wasn’t new) and he’s usually great. Yesterday, not so much. 

In hindsight - I feel like my fault was that he had too many negative corrections - and didn’t have enough positive enforcements yesterday (because I was without treats), so his bad behaviour just spiralled out of control. Which only put me in a bad mood. But it doesn’t explain him also blowing me off at home - when I did have treats. I just think it was an off day. Today he’s been great again.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like you have it figured out


----------

